# Show us your Invertebrates and other Insects.



## xXExplodexX (Dec 31, 2012)

It wouldn't let me change the title from show us your Scorpions to Invertebrates and Other Insects.So i had to make a new thread.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Some spiders. Red back and black house spider. The pic doesn't show the redbacks bright red marking. It's so dull in pics.

- - - Updated - - -

damn didn't work


----------



## Stuart (Jan 4, 2013)

Try Go Advanced and then Manage Attachments and upload from there


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

I got to get some pics of my Red Backs up! They are cooly cool


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

A very stunning spider!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

wow you's are brave as keeping those spiders, lol im scared of any and every spider the other day i lifted my garage door and a really fat spider landed on me ! screamed like a little girl whilst ripping my shirt off frantically cool to look at in pics though!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not keepIng any but I have thousands of invertebrates around the area that I live in. I also have a collection of taxidermy exotic invets from Thailand ,Malaysia and Madagascar. I also have a large scorpion from Australia I will post pics after. 
P.S They are all legally preserved and legally inported through customs.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

That's pretty cool ^^^

Haha nilesh  what a sight that would have been :lol:
I was cleaning out the redbacks enclosure the other day and i tried getting her out with a stick and she decided not to use the stick but to use one of the sticks in her enclosure to make her way onto my hand instead. I was a bit worried having this redback crawl up my arm so i had to keep alternating my hands so she didn't go too far up. I thinkif you freak out and panic they are more inclined to bite because this big human which is a bit bigger than them looks very scary to a tiny thing especially when it's running around with arm flying haha.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

View attachment 276010
View attachment 276011
View attachment 276012
View attachment 276013
View attachment 276014
Sorry for the poor quality pics but a. I have a bad camera b.i have broken my arm and can't work it as well as I usually can. 
I have more inverts preserved in reason but they have to many air bubbles so I did not worry about posting them.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Pics didn't work
did you go advanced?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone else got anything?
bugs, pedes, spiders, scorpions, anything else?


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> That's pretty cool ^^^
> 
> Haha nilesh  what a sight that would have been :lol:
> I was cleaning out the redbacks enclosure the other day and i tried getting her out with a stick and she decided not to use the stick but to use one of the sticks in her enclosure to make her way onto my hand instead. I was a bit worried having this redback crawl up my arm so i had to keep alternating my hands so she didn't go too far up. I thinkif you freak out and panic they are more inclined to bite because this big human which is a bit bigger than them looks very scary to a tiny thing especially when it's running around with arm flying haha.



that gave me the shivers:shock: the thought of a redback crawling on arms..
heres some weired bug it looked scary as hell had massive jaw pincers and beady evil eyes!


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

I let my red backs crawl up my arms....I'm a reckless kid :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

UGH!!!! I hate cockroaches :shock: Yeah, that's right. I can handle snakes, lizards, spiders and scorpions but I freak when I see a itty bitty cricket....


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I let my red backs crawl up my arms....I'm a reckless kid :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> UGH!!!! I hate cockroaches :shock: Yeah, that's right. I can handle snakes, lizards, spiders and scorpions but I freak when I see a itty bitty cricket....



lol you should see me trying to get some roaches from my woody colony very hard to pick them up with tweezers oh and that thing in the pic is not a cockroach its a freak lol


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Nilesh that invert you posted looks like a type from long-icon beetle family.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah after that I haven't minded if she takes a walk on me. I walked around camp for ages with a huntsman sitting on my back.  so funny scaring the 'girls'. Certain types of girls.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha I walked around school with a wild marbled gecko on my shoulder........I reckon 50ft distance between me and the NEAREST scaredy girl.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> View attachment 276017
> View attachment 276018
> View attachment 276019
> View attachment 276020
> ...



awesome inverts there that big beetle is cool what is it? i'd call it a triton or trident beetle lol,
an long icon beetle? do they bite?


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a few more pics.
My slater spider is still hiding so i'll snap a few pics tonight 




House spiders (the second 2 pics are of the bigger one. When she has her legs out, she's a pretty big girl... and a much rounder abdomen than the other (1st pic) which is interesting. funny how each spider has such an individual personality. The big one with the big a$$ has a very nasty attitude and constantly strikes if you're too close. The one in the 1st pic however is quite content to sit on my arm.





Redbacks. The red is much more striking in person (as I said before) looks kinda dull in pics)

And my tub of slaters, pillbugs, millipedes and other little things. The slaters are dinner for the slater-eating spider but most the other bugs like the pillbugs have a hard exoskeleton and don't appeal much to the spiders so they are pets.


Theres one of the many pillbugs. (They're my favourite because they roll up)

Sharkky where are your pics


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

It's an Atla's beetle from Thailand and its about the size of my palm. As for the long-icon beetles well I have handled hundreds of wild species and never felt a thing after been bitten from them though the big ones do have large jaws, I still have never felt it before. Their is a long-icon beetle species in the group of 12. If anyone wants something like that just have a look on ebay, its there I got that group of 12 the rest were bought back with from Thailand and the scorpion was a present.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> It's an Atla's beetle from Thailand and its about the size of my palm.



Woah! you could use that thing as weapon lol

where can one get a scorpion? im not real frightened of them probably cuz they look like a crab lol


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Mate if your saw them with your own eyes you be a 1000x more impressed, they look horrible in those pics.

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> Just a few more pics.
> My slater spider is still hiding so i'll snap a few pics tonight
> 
> View attachment 276026
> ...


hey are they wild or what? I have to admit they are really cool. I can't believe people are afraid of them, there are only like 60 or so species that can do humans some damage.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Just for you sharkky
very dodgy pic coz i saw the cockroach and only had my phone on me.




Very bad pic. He was a big boy too. about 4ish cm but im no good at estimating.

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles4me said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> hey are they wild or what? I have to admit they are really cool. I can't believe people are afraid of them, there are only like 60 or so species that can do humans some damage.



Yeah all wild caught. The black house spiders are everywhere so very easy to find. The redbacks are a bit harder to find in vic but they're around. The slater eating spiders (which I will post a pic of later) are found under leaf litter and dirt so they're where the slaters are. 

They are very cool and interesting. And redbacks have such a bad name. They are thought of as so evil and if you touch one you're dead. They are not an aggressive species and yes their bite can be fatal but they bite very rarely. Which is why I am fine holding them. Probably not a smart idea (just incase) but I do it anyway.


----------



## IloveMYdiamond12 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love my scorpions  the white one has just shed
ps. Sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah peacock jumping spiders are absolutely stunning! Wish I could have one of them.
Very nice scorpions ILMD12. I hope to get one someday. They are very cool creatures. Do your desert scorpions burrow alot? Do you see them much in the day?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 4, 2013)

rawr

just one for now
was gonna make a bigger thread later




IMG_4101 by richoman_3, on Flickr



Urodacus yaschenkoi by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra morsitans by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow richoman_3 those are really nice inverts.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 4, 2013)

hah, theyre some of the ugliest ones i have  !




orange Urodacus macrurus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra morsitans by richoman_3, on Flickr



Giant kotz by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic pics richoman. Love the pede. Stunning animals.

Ugly? They're gorgeous!

- - - Updated - - -

Why did the posts get removed?
I asked if IloveMYdiamond12 if her desert scorpion came out during the day or whether it just hid.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

That is a gorgeous Giant Kotz. The biggest species around my place is huntsman.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I know whats with the over obsessive post deleting?, some of the questions can help people


----------



## IloveMYdiamond12 (Jan 4, 2013)

The white one is a desert scorpion (urodacus yashenkoi) and the other i a black rock scorpion (urodacus manicadus) 
she burrowed for ages bofore shedding but usually i can see her
i saw her today i think she only burriws when shes hot otherwise
the black one is ALWAYS out


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Very cool.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

IloveMYdiamond12 said:


> The white one is a desert scorpion (urodacus yashenkoi) and the other i a black rock scorpion (urodacus manicadus)
> she burrowed for ages bofore shedding but usually i can see her
> i saw her today i think she only burriws when shes hot otherwise
> the black one is ALWAYS out


ok then the black one is either attention seeking or evil den den den deeeennn.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Some very dodgy phone pics of the slater eating spider out and about. which I said I would get pics of. 
He's a gorgeous spider but god he's lazy  have to pretty much hand feed it. haha

He's only about 9mm body length but. But he's very cool and a nice looker too.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

So is the yellow thing the spider? Very cool if it is.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jan 4, 2013)

i currently have , four lycosa sp.,badge huntsman and a Sparassidae sp.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

I used have this Katydid type thing are I also had spiny stick insects, they were female and the eggs are due to hatch in a month or so.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> So is the yellow thing the spider? Very cool if it is.



Yeah the kind of orange thing with the creamy abdomen. He's a very pretty spider.

- - - Updated - - -



bohdi13 said:


> i currently have , four lycosa sp.,badge huntsman and a Sparassidae sp.



I have found a holconia of some sort which I hope to catch but i'd love a few delena cancerides (social huntsmen)
They're my favourite haha


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

I love him I think I see those guys in the wild every now and then. So what do you think will be next to be added in to that over all cool collection. I want a banded huntsman from QLD as well as many other animals.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys, this thread is a show us what you have or what you had. 
Feel free to share opinions or comments on what someone else has but keep the what you want and what your next door neighbor from Nam in 1967 had once before to PMs or the chit chat section please.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok but why does 'next door neighbour from nam in 1967' have anything to do whith what we have been posting?


----------



## kankryb (Jan 5, 2013)

I don´t know if you wanna see mine when they are not aussies but here goes, all pics aer from today


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow I love that fire leg ,red knee and ,correct me I'm wrong, baboon spider? Very cool. Wish I could keep them. Just a question but what species is the one in the last pic?


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 5, 2013)

Stunning animals there kankryb definitely worth showing!
@ Reptiles4me: I hope to get a few social huntsman. However at the moment my focus is breeding butterflies


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Stunning animals there kankryb definitely worth showing!
> @ Reptiles4me: I hope to get a few social huntsman. However at the moment my focus is breeding butterflies


bin there done that. Also have breed moths and ground beetles. As for the social huntsmen well I've got one on the celling.....above my head right now.

- - - Updated - - -



Nilesh said:


> Woah! you could use that thing as weapon lol
> 
> where can one get a scorpion? im not real frightened of them probably cuz they look like a crab lol


 try any specialist pet store or any pet store that sells reps, both are bound to have a scorpion somewhere along the lines.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 5, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> bin there done that. Also have breed moths and ground beetles. As for the social huntsmen well I've got one on the celling.....above my head right now.



Oooh gimme gimme :lol: haha.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone else with anything?

Sharkky, I'm waiting for those redback pics... tehe i love redbacks!


----------



## kankryb (Jan 7, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Wow I love that fire leg ,red knee and ,correct me I'm wrong, baboon spider? Very cool. Wish I could keep them. Just a question but what species is the one in the last pic?


The one in the last pic is a Poecilotheria fasciata but if we take them from the top they are
1._Brachypelma boehmei
2.__Phormictopus cubensis ,rare from Cuba
3.__Brachypelma smithi
4.__Brachypelma albopilosum
5.__Poecilotheria fasciata_


----------

